

Performance boost in Clojure 1.3 (alpha4) - skuro
http://www.skuro.tk/2011/01/24/performance-boost-in-clojure-1-3/

======
scottjad
While I don't doubt Clojure 1.3 can get similar performance to Java, that's
not what this benchmark shows. The Java and Clojure functions he's comparing
don't even take and return the same argument types. He's comparing boxed
Integers to primitive longs.

In the comments he says he saw no difference between Integer and ints. When I
ran Tak.java with longs like the Clojure code my time went from 13s to 8s.

~~~
skuro
You're definitely right. I don't know why I received the very same results
after having switched from Integer to int, I must have messed it up. Now it
behaves with the same timings you describe. I'll rerun the tests and update
the post accordingly.

Thanks!

~~~
skuro
Post updated, sorry it took so long but RL claimed most of my time.

------
phren0logy
Clojure is a language that has been teaching me a lot about different avenues
of programming I hadn't previously encountered. I know many of them aren't
new, but they are new to me and yet still approachable.

I really like the type-hinting approach; more detail and performance if you
want or need, but otherwise don't bother. I guess it still doesn't have the
type-safety of a static language, but now it has the performance.

~~~
grogers
I bet that something similar to the
[http://www.it.uu.se/research/group/hipe/papers/succ_types.pd...](http://www.it.uu.se/research/group/hipe/papers/succ_types.pdf)
success typing used in erlang's dialyzer could be used to provide some level
of type checking. Type hinting would only make this simpler (and with a strong
contract).

------
nickik
Im really happy about what new clojure versions bring! Rich sayd this primitiv
stuff in 1.3 is the second step to what the want to end up with.

Look at: <http://www.infoq.com/interviews/hickey-clojure-protocols>

~~~
manche
Is the video not working for anyone else?

------
vdm
I would like a way to de-italicise all the text on a page because I find it
much harder to read.

This is the second HN link so afflicted today.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2132591>

~~~
icey
Weird, I didn't see much italicized text in either page; but this should
resolve your issues:

<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

